# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Giúp mình với: Cắm nguồn máy tự chạy khởi động

## tungover

máy của bạn mình main là: intel e210882 
socket: dùng con chip không có chân
chip: celeron (lần trước máy bị trục trặc nên "được" mấy thằng thợ đánh tráo vào mà không biết, nên khi mình nói thì con bạn nhất định thà không xài máy chứ không mang đến tiệm, chỉ mỗi mình chịu trận với cái máy này)
hai thanh ram 254m (mình tranh thủ vào nhà người quen lén lút thử nên chỉ kịp thử được 1 thanh ram thì biết nó chưa cháy)
card màn hình onboard, nhưng có gắn thêm card khác vào.
tình hình hiện nay (theo thứ tự thời gian): 
+ lúc chưa tháo vỏ case: cắm nguồn, nhấn nút, bàn phím và màn hình không có tín hiệu,(đang xài chuột bi)
+ đã tháo ổ cứng và ổ cd
+ sau vài lần thử tháo card màn hình, không biết có tháo ram hay không,và không biết lúc đó có nhấn nút hay máy tự chạy, nhưng mà nhớ có 1 lần trên màn hình xuất hiện biểu tượng khởi động có chữ intel màu xanh to đùng (lúc đó mừng lắm tưởng máy bình thường rồi), nhưng sau đó hình như không thấy gì nữa.
+ chỉ gắn 1 thanh ram 254m (đề phòng tắt nhiều lần cháy ram), dùng cổng vga onboard, đã tháo pin cmos và đã thử đổi cái jack reset cmos, cho chạy chỉ mỗi con chip.
+ cánh quạt của bộ nguồn 24pin nằm ngang, quay xuống phía dưới, lúc để máy nằm xuống thì cánh quạt lại đứng lên (lúc này thì giống quạt bình thường): lúc này khi chạy cỡ 3 phút, quạt nguồn có tiếng động nhẹ, lúc sau thì thấy tốc độ của cánh quạt nguồn chạy chậm lại. không biết là do nguồn hư hay do để case máy nằm ngang.

sau đây là tình trạng lập lại: 
+ cứ cắm nguồn là máy tự chạy quạt cpu, đèn ở nút power sáng (mặc dù đã tháo 2 jack nối với nút reset và power), không có tín hiệu màn hình, không có tiếng pip.
+ tháo thanh ram ra thì khi cắm nguồn, nó kêu 3 tiếng bip dài rồi im luôn, nhấn nút reset thì nó kêu lại. cắm ram lại thì nó im re.
+ tháo quạt cpu ra (chưa tháo nguồn quạt), cắm nguồn, tự chạy nhưng không hề báo tiếng pip khi thiếu ram (khó hiểu nhỉ), rút điện, sờ thấy cpu có hơi ấm rất rõ.
+ tháo con chip ra thì có nhấn nút nó cũng không thèm chạy.

các bác chẩn đoán bệnh giúp em nha, máy nhà em là loại máy cổ lỗ sĩ nên không dùng để kiểm tra máy con bạn được, nếu có card test main thì có đoán được bệnh này không để em mua.

----------


## quynhvunb

bệnh này mình nghe nói là vô phương cứu chữa thì phải [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]) . đã mắc trứng bệnh này lâu rồi mà có khắc phục đc đâu. có đúng 1 kinh nghiệm là đổi cái jum của bios gần ngay nút nguồn sang lỗ cắm khác ( ko đc thì bó chân [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## alimama

hic bios của bạn có vấn đề rồi bạn tháo main ra vệ sinh lại chỗ tiếp xúc chân main đó sau đó lấy băng dính dính lại cho nó không tiếp mát nữa , không được nữa thì bạn phải xả pin cmos và jumper đi cản thận kẻo đứt mạch nhé kd_legia01 pm cho mình mình hỗ trợ cho

----------


## lantmdt

cho mình hỏi một chút nhé, mani của bạn có quạt của thung máy không? nếu có cắm đúng vào chỗ cũ nhé.rút hết đèn hdd và đèn reset và reset và power ra nói chung là rút hết chỉ để lại mani cpu , các loại quạt và còi tét rồi khởi động lại sem ntn.nếu bạn biết sử dụng card test main thì hãy mua.

----------


## bietthugeleximco

bạn thử vào bios thử xem! trong bios cũng có 1 phần mà khi cắm nguồn vào là máy tự chạy đấy> mình không nhớ rõ lắm nhưng bạn lên hỏi ông google ấy> nhiều lắm bạn ạ

----------


## thewitcher13

bạn thử vô đây tham khảo nha.
http://lqv77.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=1463

----------

